# The NeoCube



## soccerking813 (May 9, 2009)

I am not absolutely sure this is the right place to post this, but it is the best I could find.

I was searching the internet for cubing related stuff, and came across a page with a very interesting product on it. It is called the NeoCube. It is 216 small, magnetic balls, that can be arranged into many many shapes. Just by watching a video showing what one of these can do, I was pretty impressed. I would really like to have one of these, because it is something that you can just do stuff randomly with when you are bored.

Oh ya, the link. http://theneocube.com/index.html


----------



## panyan (May 9, 2009)

i saw it on some cubing shopping site, but i dont like magnets because i love electronics (that work!)


----------



## byu (May 9, 2009)

Wow, that's really interesting. I'd probably get it into some weird shape and then never be able to get it cube again.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 9, 2009)

I would like to hold one and feel how big/small the balls are. And it looks like they are really magnetic, because it is so hard for the guy to take them apart.

And at the end of that video it looked like he had a pop.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 9, 2009)

I remember threads a while back about this.

But I do remember that these were REALLY EXPENSIVE!!!


----------



## byu (May 9, 2009)

$29.95 USD for the original one.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 9, 2009)

Yea, they are very expensive.

I searched, but couldn't find any threads on this....


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 9, 2009)

I wasn't complaining; I just remember some sort of discussion on this subject from a while ago(6months?)
You weren't here for it, so it's completely acceptable, at least by my standards.


----------



## MangoTangoFox (May 9, 2009)

*Um*



byu said:


> Wow, that's really interesting. I'd probably get it into some weird shape and then never be able to get it cube again.



All 216 magnets are identical, and they all can be disconnected, so you just make flat squares, and stack them, and boom, you got the cube. They don't only goin in the cube a certain way. The polarities of each magnet is the same.


----------



## byu (May 10, 2009)

MangoTangoFox said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, that's really interesting. I'd probably get it into some weird shape and then never be able to get it cube again.
> ...



No, I mean I'd probably lose one of the little magnets and then never be able to make it a full cube again.


----------



## Ellis (May 10, 2009)

I saw basically the same thing (I think it was on DX), for much cheaper. Let me find it. 

Edit- ahh I cant find what I was looking at before, I think it was on another site. But there is this, you could buy a few packs and it would probably be cheaper. 



byu said:


> No, I mean I'd probably lose one of the little magnets and then never be able to make it a full cube again.



that's why they give you 8 spare ones.


----------



## Swoncen (May 10, 2009)

wow, thats great.. I'll get one.. they are not much cheaper at your site Ellis.


----------



## Ellis (May 10, 2009)

Swoncen said:


> wow, thats great.. I'll get one.. they are not much cheaper at your site Ellis.



Yea, I know. If you get a couple hundred packs you're saving less than $5, but it is free shipping. I could have sworn I saw a full neocube plus a replacement cube for less than 10 dollars somewhere. I can't find it now though. Maybe I was just hallucinating.


----------



## gasmus (May 10, 2009)

I had a neocube and seriously, dont get one if you expect to be able to do the stuff in the video straight away, this person must have had many hours of practice. I was actually so disappointed with it i gave it away. Its fun for a few hours and you can still make lots of cool patterns but really its not that easy.


----------



## Swoncen (May 10, 2009)

It is easy if you have the skills to do it.. so you have to practise or maybe just play around with it.


----------



## jacob15728 (May 10, 2009)

Wow, that looks really awesome. Too bad it costs 30 bucks, or I'd get one.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 10, 2009)

I remember seeing one of these on youtube when i was looking for a bunch of different puzzles. It looked really cool.


----------



## gasmus (May 10, 2009)

Swoncen said:


> It is easy if you have the skills to do it.. so you have to practise or maybe just play around with it.



Im just saying dont make the mistake i did.

And a skill isnt something you are born with, its something you need to develop. Practicing for many hours for these particular skills is not worth it to me.


----------



## JTW2007 (May 10, 2009)

I have mixed feelings about this. It's a very cool device/game, but I don't think anyone can claim it's a puzzle. That said, I'd really like one, and I think it is a fantastic idea.


----------



## Ellis (May 10, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> but I don't think anyone can claim it's a puzzle.



Um... it definitely isn't. Did someone claim it was?


----------



## JTW2007 (May 10, 2009)

I've heard it referred to as "the next generation of Rubik's cube," or some such nonsense several times, so yes, many people claim it as a puzzle.


----------



## Ellis (May 10, 2009)

Oh wow, anyone who says that is dumb.


----------



## JTW2007 (May 10, 2009)

Pretty much.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 11, 2009)

Ellis said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > but I don't think anyone can claim it's a puzzle.
> ...



On the site that was in the original post on this thread:
"The NeoCube Is literally a puzzle with billions of solutions."

So the NeoCube site pretty clearly claims it is.


----------



## jacob15728 (May 11, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > JTW2007 said:
> ...



Hahahaha, not much of a puzzle then is it?


----------



## pentrixter (May 12, 2009)

Yea I think those are neodymium magnets. I searched on Ebay a while ago for some of those magnets and saw the "neocube" for a cheaper price. Just go on Ebay and search "neodymium."


----------



## Cride5 (May 20, 2010)

BUMP:

These things are pretty good fun! Me and my bro have been racing 'speedbuilding' the cube. My best was 50.15 sec, but bro managed to break sub-50 with a 47.57.

Rules are you have to start with the magnets totally scrunched up into a ball, time stops when you have a perfect 6x6x6 cube. Anyone else fancy the challenge?


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 20, 2010)

for some reason everytime i saw this i think of Neil Wu...


----------



## Neodymo (Jan 30, 2012)

for those who are still interested in neocube stuff: there's a new forum about it: www.neodymo.com


----------

